# problema download source kernel

## marco-93

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.at.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.fr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

!!! Couldn't download 'linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/temp/build.log'
```

ecco l-errore, ho seguito la guida per installare gentoo passo passo ed ora non riesco a scaricare il kernel...che puo essere...

/////////

son uscito dal terminale che stavo usando, rientrando e rientrando nel chroot e ridando emerge [ partito...strano, grazie comunque.

----------

